# LIP RING PROBLEMS!



## TJR_125 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey I got my lip pierced two days ago, and I was just wondering if the back of the post is supposed to be going slightly under my skin? It will come out of the skin when i push it but is it supposed to do that? How can I fix that? if possible..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

is it actually in the skin or do you think your lip is still really swollen?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If it is actually going under the skin then your bar is most likely too short. Can you take a pic for me so I can see it. That would really help out and I could tell you what to do with it. I've been a professional tattoo artist and body piercer for 10 so I'm sure I can help you. If it is going under the skin and the bar is too tight then you will either need to take it out or very carefully run a hoop through it while pulling the bar out. 
Please try to post some pics so I can see what you have going on k.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

As kg420 has stated, your bar may be too short. Your lip is swollen for a good while after having it pierced. After having mine for several years, I do actually have a tiny indentation inside of my lip where it rests, but i wouldn't call it 'under the skin'.
I actually prefer a shorter bar (once it's fully healed) because of the way it pulls into my lip, the longer ones irritate my gums.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Aczdreign said:


> As kg420 has stated, your bar may be too short. Your lip is swollen for a good while after having it pierced. After having mine for several years, I do actually have a tiny indentation inside of my lip where it rests, but i wouldn't call it 'under the skin'.
> I actually prefer a shorter bar (once it's fully healed) because of the way it pulls into my lip, the longer ones irritate my gums.


Me too, as soon as the swelling went down I got myself a super short bar... the back of it is rounded for comfort as well. I don't even notice i have a peircing anymore until someone points it out.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ive had mone done for about 7 years. it did do that, you may need to get a longer bar.
Or the swellwing should go down and itl be mint.


----------



## TJR_125 (Jul 15, 2010)

well i went to the piercer who did mine today, and he checked it all out and he said it was just swolen alot that it seemed like it was going under my skin.. He said if the swelling didnt go down by thursday i should be concerned..


----------

